# Costume Review - Native American



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Hi, I'm a member of a tribe (yes, I'm mixed blood) and I do know a fair number of native folk... honestly, sure you will offend some people and you won't offend others. 

Personally, my sisters and I, my mom, my native friends... we mostly laugh at those costumes, they seem pretty silly to us. However, I'm not offended unless something specifically offensive is being done. 

The only thing I wish is that some respect would be shown in areas of traditional clothing that mimics things that are earned or gifted in special cases (things like head dresses) or things that are associated with highly misunderstood subjects (like scalps, words like *******) but a costume like you want, just a generic pan-Indian deal would not have that issue, usually. I guess I just can't see the harm in it that a lot of my friends probably do. I'd love to see them disappear, but at the same time... when they are worn for fun, I don't think it's usually detrimental.

That wig was awful though. lol... just because it's a bad wig. 

I hope that all makes sense, it's a subject far more complex than some would think and more than a lot of people would like it to be.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Show some much deserved respect for Indigenous Peoples by reading up on the shoes, chest plate, etc. you want to use & know whats degrading by educating yourself & when out at Halloween when asked & joked at educate others. My Great Grandmother was indigenous & I'm sure due to the thoughtlessness towards her people, I'm having a very hard time tracing my family history. Not to be a downer but people need to think, sometimes it's a thin line between having & making fun.


----------



## morriganna (Sep 3, 2008)

No matter what you do, someone, somewhere will find a reason to be offended. My son's friend came to our party one year as a native american....his name tag said he was "Runs With Scissors". It was funny as hell. And no one was offended.


----------



## vbpony1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Somehow I don't think that the UCSB crowd will be sober long enough to be offended... (I went there back in the day). My memories are just to make sure it's not flamable.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

morriganna said:


> My son's friend came to our party one year as a native american....his name tag said he was "Runs With Scissors". It was funny as hell. And no one was offended.


OK, now that IS funny!

A generic reasonably-authentic plains tribe costume shouldn't be offensive, unless one is say, staggering around with a bottle of whiskey as a prop or something...

My gg-mother was also native American or at least half, but sadly, as they weren't on a reservation I can't find anything about her tribe associations. I find it sad that there was enough socioeconomic pressure on ppl. to "pass as white" that they would turn their back on their heritage...


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

morriganna said:


> No matter what you do, someone, somewhere will find a reason to be offended. My son's friend came to our party one year as a native american....his name tag said he was "Runs With Scissors". It was funny as hell. And no one was offended.


That's a really common joke among my friends, always gets a chuckle.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Well I don't see Germans getting all bent out of shape if someone wears lederhosen and says "ya" all night.

Its a style of dress from outdated times. Even "native americans" wear it as costume so should it be exclusive?

People are people and clothing of any kind is really just a "costume"... heck I see "cowboy" around here all the time with hats and boots. They don't have a horse or work on a ranch so they are playing dress up too. No one complains (except me I think they look goofy LOL).


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

So Prince Harry shouldn't of been told it's offensive when he dressed in that SS uniform. Dress how you want, but just because everone else around you goes with it not OKKK.


----------



## straud13 (Aug 17, 2007)

My date for halloween one year went as a native with the chieften headress and caught supreme Sh*t, it ruined her night. You may be ok but people are sensitive about these kindsd of things.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Being part Southern Piegan (Montana Blackfoot), I'm only offended by these costumes when no respect is shown. Just don't be the negative "drunken indian" stereotype and go woop wooping around bombed on firewater. 

But anyways, it is a crap shoot as to what type of feedback you'll get.


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

I don t find it offencive at all,Its just a halloween outfit. If some one was trying to make it look like they were wearing athentic clothing at any other time of the year, I guess I would just think they were not playing with a full deck! By the way I am Native Chippawa from Christian Island Ont. Full blood from away back.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

I think the feathers stand for each kill made in battle, thus the Chief had the most & longest headdress. Earned not bought.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

BooBoo said:


> I think the feathers stand for each kill made in battle, thus the Chief had the most & longest headdress. Earned not bought.


Feathers have many different meanings. The way they were cut, dyed, and displayed will tell you of the individuals rank and merits. 

Acts of bravery, great ideas, religious deeds and more

And yes, definitely earned


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Yubney said:


> Well I don't see Germans getting all bent out of shape if someone wears lederhosen and says "ya" all night.
> 
> Its a style of dress from outdated times. Even "native americans" wear it as costume so should it be exclusive?
> 
> People are people and clothing of any kind is really just a "costume"... heck I see "cowboy" around here all the time with hats and boots. They don't have a horse or work on a ranch so they are playing dress up too. No one complains (except me I think they look goofy LOL).


It's important to point out that traditional clothing is still worn.
Also, cowboys are not a race. It's an occupation, like dressing as a nurse.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

^That. Also, I do know people of particular races in Europe who don't want to see people in their specific traditional costumes and see it as cultural appropriation. It depends on how specific a costume is; I know people of Scottish descent who get really upset if someone not of their clan is wearing their clan tartan, and they have every right. 

You can never please everyone all the time, some will be offended and some won't, and so far this thread has been constructive and the poster is being very cool for actually caring about the people who might be bothered.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Be aware of who will view that particular "costume", I have cousins and friends with Native American roots that get right ticked off about seeing that sort of thing. Someone's heritage is nothing to trifle with. My Father's side of the family is Gypsy, and it irks me to this day to see a woman dressed as a "Gypsy Fortune Teller" on Hallowe'en. A very close friend has two sons who travel all over North America competing in Dance Competitions at Pow-Wows. Their "regalia" (NEVER "Costume", a Clown Suit is a COSTUME) takes months to make, by hand, and costs $5,000.oo. Check out this link - 



 
If it's a small social gathering where you know mostly everyone, there should be no problem. Out in Public? Don't go there.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

I too am Native American (Cheyanne) and agree that unless the person wearing the costume is acting out in an overtly rude or offensive manner then there is no reason to be offended.


----------

